# Best BOL,Map



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Found this video.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm doomed!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm doomed!


 LOL,probably no more doomed than the rest of us.We still have the nuke plants all over the place.Also draughts and floods here too.But we do have ample water from springs and rivers.
The bases here has some prety scary weapons on the ships,planes and subs.
Just thought the map may be helpful to some.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, I'm right on the very edge of the acceptable area


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know about the frost line report. Settlers lived in the frozen North for many years before technology warmed us up. Lots of natural blankets (i.e. animal hides) and stuff to burn.

Also the map did not take into consideration alien attack, foreign soldiers parachuting in or Rosie O'Donnel getting loose.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> Hmm, I'm right on the very edge of the acceptable area


 We are right in the middle of it.Away from the major cities.But if all out war happened,we would be in trouble.
The way these people always practice shooting it sems like its already started.Of course I may be glad someday if we need people who carry and know how to use it.
We first moved here we had a horse and donkey,horse almost jumped in hubbys lap when he was cleaning his hooves when they all went off for hunting season.A Nam vet said it drove him nuts with flashbacks from Viet Nam War.We called the cops and the cop spit his baca out and said,'ain't nothing wrong with a man getting his aim'.Realized that was a big mistake.When in Rome do as the romans do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't know about the frost line report. Settlers lived in the frozen North for many years before technology warmed us up. Lots of natural blankets (i.e. animal hides) and stuff to burn.
> 
> Also the map did not take into consideration alien attack, foreign soldiers parachuting in or Rosie O'Donnel getting loose.


 Well we can use Rosie to scare off the aliens.
You also have to realize that times will be different though.Back then communities stuck togehter and knew how to survive,now they are loners and only know how to shop.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Well we can use Rosie to scare off the aliens.


Presuming they are not here to get her back. The mother ship is surely coming back at some point to take her back to her home planet Bitchicon 7.



> Back then communities stuck togehter and knew how to survive,now they are loners and only know how to shop


True, but they will die off quickly and the survivors will likely form communities once again.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Presuming they are not here to get her back. The mother ship is surely coming back at some point to take her back to her home planet Bitchicon 7.
> 
> True, but they will die off quickly and the survivors will likely form communities once again.


 Good points on both Rosie and B:beercheer:OL.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Seems to me that living in the most habitable area is asking for trouble. Survivors will naturally migrate to the most habitable area and low population will quickly become otherwise. I believe it would be better to prepare and practice to live in a harsher environment less habitable to those who havent done so. There will be less survivors in these areas after the breakdown of our modern lifestyle.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

He should have also factored in bad weather- hurricanes, flooding, tornadoes, etc. It would have then left him with about zero areas.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

hiwall yep


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Many will have ocean front property.Migght be so good though if typhoons or hurricanes increase with intensity.Or whales and dolphins beaching themselves into the garden.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Many will have ocean front property.Migght be so good though if typhoons or hurricanes increase with intensity.Or whales and dolphins beaching themselves into the garden.


Good eating at least.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Well Crap, looks like I need a second home, unless they add an island in the mississippi. I do live on a hill =)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

razorback said:


> Well Crap, looks like I need a second home, unless they add an island in the mississippi. I do live on a hill =)


I can go fishing ,put up a dock .Be like Vienna.Maybe not so bad after its over,maybe a little cramped though.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks to me like the Everglades are sparsely populated on his map. Where I live now is higher than the highest point in 26 different states. Guess all this sandy ground can be a beach... LOL I do love my halibut.

Hmmm Halibut and Elk steak, who needs veggies?:beercheer:


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

His discounting of areas with frost shows his general lack of farming knowledge.

Just one small example. Livestock have much less worm load in areas with hard freezes.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> His discounting of areas with frost shows his general lack of farming knowledge.
> 
> Just one small example. Livestock have much less worm load in areas with hard freezes.


True but it comes to the point of having to grow most of your food,worms won't matter much if your starvign to death.Cold places have short grow seasons.And wood would disappear overnight for heat and furl there.
What I worry about is power plants,and they are everywhere now.4 hours and they start to meltdown without power.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

This guy would never have been a pioneer.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> True but it comes to the point of having to grow most of your food,worms won't matter much if your starvign to death.Cold places have short grow seasons.And wood would disappear overnight for heat and furl there.
> What I worry about is power plants,and they are everywhere now.4 hours and they start to meltdown without power.


My understanding is that they have back up diesel generators that are supposed to have enough fuel for two weeks. Hopefully they are emp proof.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

stanb999 said:


> His discounting of areas with frost shows his general lack of farming knowledge.


Agreed. He has written off the entire bread belt. 

Once you've learned to grow food in your area, frost is something you know how to work around. OK you won't get much citrus but there is a LOT that can be grown in area's that receive before November. Not only that but colder weather will keep away a lot of people that aren't as hardy.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Agreed. He has written off the entire bread belt.
> 
> Once you've learned to grow food in your area, frost is something you know how to work around. OK you won't get much citrus but there is a LOT that can be grown in area's that receive before November. Not only that but colder weather will keep away a lot of people that aren't as hardy.


This farm was built in 1830.

They produced food then as well.

One other thing about the supposed long growing season areas. Not really. Eliminate irrigation and shade cloths. The season falls back to a split 4 month season. With August and January being equally ineffective.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> True but it comes to the point of having to grow most of your food,worms won't matter much if your starvign to death.Cold places have short grow seasons.And wood would disappear overnight for heat and furl there.
> What I worry about is power plants,and they are everywhere now.4 hours and they start to meltdown without power.


What makes you think areas in the north can't produce food? It's as I said easier in some ways. Not just for animals. That was just one example. Here is an additional one. We get longer hours of sun, for the growing season here we get to 16 hours. That's 20% more than a fellow in Houston as an example.

P.S. Worry about malaria it was endemic to the south prior to the sprays. Not to mention the other nasties.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

It seems a lot like nonsense to me also. People have managed to thrive in the so-called frost zones for a long long time. Just have lots of heirloom seed because one bad year could wipe you out clean. As long as you overplant for 5 to 6 times you actually use you should still be just fine. Add in some poultry and rabbits for meat and survival is assured, just lots and lots of hard work. We can and will survive and thrive!!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

*Meh!!!*

I have to say I wasn't to impressed with this reasoning and maps. Worrying about areas to live based off of growing season, frost lines, and the rest is a bit silly depending on your skills. I mean come on people have been living in deserts, arctic areas, and all kinds of climates for thousands of years. Now if we are talking about the average joe, then heck yeah send them all there. I am heading to CO. and that is knocked off this guys list every time.

There are very few things people really have to take into account for finding their general BOL in all actuality. Let's look at it a bit differently here.
Everyone is different and skills vary like snow flakes. So for the general things to keep in mind for your BOL, you have to first take into account your own skills and where they will be best suited. I mean a Florida farmer is going to loose his mind trying to grow in North Dakota.

Each person needs to make a check list of what survival skills they have and it can help narrow down to a location. I will do my own here in a minute and post it up shortly so you can all see what I am talking about exactly. 

**edit* Since my post has nothing to do with the map in this thread I will wait for a Mod to let me know if I should post here or create a new thread all together.  *edit**


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure how much stock I put in his map either. Basically he just pointed out the places that the lazy and un prepared will survive the longest. The very people I would rather stay away from. That said if the threat is primarily a economic one I"d like to have deed to a couple acres in Texas so when the refugees show up on their border and are being turned away I can show that I"m a property owner and be allowed in to it. But that is just one possible reason to bug out. Other areas might pique my intrest in different scenarios. Many of them making the north west look better for the LACK of other people living or heading there. I don't think I"ll panic about being in a black area just yet though. Just haven't much faith in his deductive reasoning.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well in the good zone. I've said it all along too....

I'll take my chances here where I can grow food year around. Guess I'll have to be one of the lazy and unprepared ones....

Jimmy


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> Well in the good zone. I've said it all along too....
> 
> I'll take my chances here where I can grow food year around. Guess I'll have to be one of the lazy and unprepared ones....
> 
> Jimmy


Hope you didn't interpret what I said to mean that I"m accusing folks of living there of being lazy and un prepared. What I meant is The lazy and unprepared will flock to those locations because it will be easier for them to live longer without knowledge, preps, or much labor (basically in heating). The same ones that will organize their little governments and decide anyone who has anything has to share "for the greater good" and then form their little gestapo to go "inspect" your places of business and living to make sure all the rescources are being properly used for the greater good ya know. I'd just as soon stay away from such gatherings and land myself where the folks remaining are the ones that knew enough to be prepared. Rather hang with the ants than the grasshoppers


----------

